# Do you guys Keep DSC ON or OFF on the track?



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

JawKnee said:


> *I not only keep it off on the track, but on the street as well. In fact, it's one of the first things I do when I get in my car (i.e., turning the DSC off), even before starting the engine . However, I do keep it on when it's wet out regardless of it's on the street or track... most of the times that is. :yikes: *


I have DSC off MORE when it's wet :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

JawKnee said:


> *I not only keep it off on the track, but on the street as well. In fact, it's one of the first things I do when I get in my car (i.e., turning the DSC off)... *


Me too (I have to start the car first, though)! :thumbup:


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

JawKnee said:


> *I not only keep it off on the track, but on the street as well. In fact, it's one of the first things I do when I get in my car (i.e., turning the DSC off), even before starting the engine . However, I do keep it on when it's wet out regardless of it's on the street or track... most of the times that is. :yikes: *


How exactly do you turn DSC off BEFORE starting the engine?


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

AC said:


> *How exactly do you turn DSC off BEFORE starting the engine? *


One can deactivate DSC with the key in position II...


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

I have found that I actually get more traction with DSC off. I suspect it is because the computers is braking the tires mid turn, causing them to suddenly slip and loose traction in a controlled manner to keep the car from skidding sideways.

However, if you go into a turn hot enough, you can get some decent sideways time, though not without having the traction control system going into a seizure, making a lot of jumpy stuttering from the tires. With just ADB on, you can really play with the car loose, and take a nice smooth drift. :thumbup:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

I leave mine off for autox, but have left the braking on/dsc off in particularly miserable rainy weather.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Mine's always off (DSC & traction control) on both the track and autoX. Unless I forget to switch it off, which has happened a couple of times.


----------

